# Garçon ! (au féminin)



## franglaiise

Bonjour,

je me demande quel serait l'équivalent féminin de l'apostrophe _Garçon !_ qu'on utilise pour appeler un serveur. Qu'est-ce qu'on dit à une serveuse ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

On dit _Mademoiselle !_


----------



## rolmich

On peut aussi contourner la question en disant à l'adresse de la serveuse : _S'il vous plaît._


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Certes, on peut contourner le problème, mais ça n'aide pas vraiment à donner le féminin de garçon dans ce contexte. D'autant plus que "s'il vous plaît" fonctionne aussi bien pour une serveuse que pour un serveur.


----------



## L'Embrouilleur

Est-ce qu'on dit actuellement, "garçon !" en s'adressant au serveur ?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

C'est moins fréquent qu'autrefois, mais c'est toujours employé (plus dans les cafés que dans les restaurants)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Hé hé ! Ça se discute.


----------



## franglaiise

Merci beaucoup à tous ! En fait, on apprend toujours l'apostrophe _Garçon !_ aux étrangers. J'ai un manuel de FLE où c'est utilisé (le livre a paru en 2010, il est écrit par des Français et publié par une maison d'édition française reconnue).


----------



## Nraot

Maître Capello said:


> On dit _Mademoiselle !_


(Précaution oratoire: aucune intention pro- ni antiféministe!) Un peu de linguistique-fiction. Que dira-t-on quand l'interdiction administrative de "Mademoiselle" se sera étendue à l'usage quotidien?  Le mot pourrait-il survivre au sens d'appel à une serveuse ?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

L'administration dans un café ou un restaurant ? C'est moyen... _Allô ! police ! Un client m'a appelée mademoiselle..._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Nraot said:


> (Précaution oratoire: aucune intention pro- ni antiféministe!) Un peu de linguistique-fiction. Que dira-t-on quand l'interdiction administrative de "Mademoiselle" se sera étendue à l'usage quotidien?  Le mot pourrait-il survivre au sens d'appel à une serveuse ?



Ah ? pourquoi "mademoiselle" est administrativement interdit ?


----------



## Nanon

_Mademoiselle _peut être perçu comme injuste et infériorisant. Certains trouvent que l'emploi de _mademoiselle _laisse à penser que la femme non mariée est assimilée à une mineure ; bref, pas encore tout-à-fait une _dame _; tandis qu'un homme, quel que soit son âge et son état civil, est toujours un _monsieur_. 

Voir mademoiselle / demoiselle / madame / dame, par exemple.

Comme ci-dessus, je dis "s'il vous plaît" aux serveurs et aux serveuses, sans discrimination . S'il faut vraiment dire quelque chose en plus de cela, je regarde la personne et, en conséquence, je décide de dire "madame" à la serveuse... ou de ne rien dire.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci beaucoup Nanon !


----------



## mickmmm

Hiere a Sydney dans un cafe, mes copains et moi meme se demandaient, ou plutot Me demandaient; comment l'on devait dire pour s'adresser a une serveuse pensant que Garcon n'aurait pas marche. […]
Il y a 52 ans que j'ai quitte la France et ne suis plus 'a la page dutout! Nous pensions actuellement que Garcon etait completement demode. Mais j'y vois ici que c'est toujours un peu utilise, bien sure plutot dans les cafes.
[…]
Revenons a cette discussion...Oui "S'il vous plait" semble etre le meilleur moyen. […]
Quand a 'Mademoiselle' ... […] Peut etre q'en Francais c'est aussi 'Politiquement incorect' Que sais je? Les gens son si delicats ces jours ci. Seules les gangsteres armes on le droit de dire ce qu'ils veulent. Quelle ironie, s'il vous plait!
[…]
Garcon! un demi avec un cognac chasseur double...S'il vous plait!


----------



## Bezoard

mickmmm said:


> Il y a 52 ans que j'ai quitte la France et ne suis plus 'a la page dutout! Nous pensions actuellement que Garcon etait completement demode. Mais j'y vois ici que c'est toujours un peu utilise, bien sure plutot dans les cafes.
> ...Oui "S'il vous plait" semble etre le meilleur moyen.


Pour moi, à Paris, "Garçon" est complètement démodé et incongru. Pour ma part, je ne vois rien d'autre d'usuel que "s'il vous paît".


----------



## mickmmm

Ah voila...Comme les temps changent . Bien'l bonjour a Panam et plus particulierement au 5 eme!  (Bien sure on ne siffle plus donc!)


----------



## OLN

mickmmm said:


> pensant que Garcon n'aurait pas marche


Mais connaissent-ils le nom complet de la profession ? […]


> _Garçon de café, d'hôtel, de restaurant _et p. ell. _garçon__._
> GARÇON : Définition de GARÇON



[…]


----------



## Bezoard

Mais on a perdu l'habitude d'interpeller les gens par leur nom de métier, comme on pouvait le faire jadis. Je ne me vois pas héler le cafetier ou son épouse d'un : « _Hé Cafetier, Hé Cafetière, un petit blanc et que ça saute !_ » autrement que sur le ton de la plaisanterie.


----------

